# First of the year



## esgowen1 (10 mo ago)

Only found the one but its a start .


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

And so it begins. I almost went for a walk today. I'll probably get out sometime soon to have a look.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Walking back from a small fishing hole today I got hit with the question "you think any morels are up yet?" Guess my answer was proved wrong lol


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Tough little guy..


----------



## esgowen1 (10 mo ago)

PunyTrout said:


> And so it begins. I almost went for a walk today. I'll probably get out sometime soon to have a look.


Not sure why it says I just joined this year in march .I've been a member here for years .


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

esgowen1 said:


> Not sure why it says I just joined this year in march .I've been a member here for years .



Your original username esgowen didn't have the 1 suffix. Login to your original esgowen username and you'll be all set.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

PunyTrout said:


> Your original username esgowen didn't have the 1 suffix. Login to your original esgowen username and you'll be all set.


Think I got it .ty


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

You must have the eyes of a eagle! Nice find


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

You sure do have good eyesight! With the rain this Wednesday afternoon at 70 this may be the year we have been hoping for down here. Sundays low may be a killer though.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

esgowen said:


> Think I got it .ty



Cool. Please confirm if _your cat _lead you to this year's early bird find.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Wrong guy for cat that's hypox


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

esgowen1 said:


> Not sure why it says I just joined this year in march .I've been a member here for years .


Yes your always the first to find them blacks. Are they still on the same stump?


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

esgowen said:


> Think I got it .ty


Any more eso


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a handful yesterday . Not much happening out there.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

esgowen said:


> Just a handful yesterday . Not much happening out there.


Found a few beefsteak today. 70s next weekend to get them up then good growing weather week after. 👌


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

esgowen said:


> Just a handful yesterday . Not much happening out there.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice find on the real ones. I made these while wishing I could go out and find some. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Nice find on the real ones. I made these while wishing I could go out and find some. Only a matter of time.
> View attachment 827425


Haha, you must be popular with the ladies.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Petronius said:


> Haha, you must be popular with the ladies.


It’s been said, that I’m a Fungi to be with…


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Vicious Fishous said:


> It’s been said, that I’m a Fungi to be with…


I carved me mushroom stick many years ago. My wife told me it looks very "phallic" like. Had no idea what that meant. She likes to use those fancy words on me to prove her superior intelligence. Had to go look it up. And um yup she's right


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Slill very slow only getting a handfull everyt








ime I hit my spots


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

esgowen said:


> Slill very slow only getting a handfull everyt
> View attachment 829386
> 
> ime I hit my spots


Freshies


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

We went to check tonight after work and still nothing. Thinking we need some rain and few more warm days.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

hard earned shrooms here .been very slow


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

esgowen said:


> View attachment 830717
> hard earned shrooms here .been very slow


Amen. It's never been harder to pull in a really nice bag of blacks as it is lately.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Oldgrandman said:


> Amen. It's never been harder to pull in a really nice bag of blacks as it is lately.


Starting to wonder if we will ever have a good year again. If this year doesn't go it will have been 3 in a row that were awful. And only 2 good in 10 years?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Zug Island is finally on the board.
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Chriss83 said:


> Starting to wonder if we will ever have a good year again. If this year doesn't go it will have been 3 in a row that were awful. And only 2 good in 10 years?


2 in 10 seems to be about right for me for the last 20 years. I had banner years, (50lb+) in 03, 08, & 14. Haven’t had one since. Maybe some 20lb seasons in between but nothing like those years for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Chriss83 said:


> Starting to wonder if we will ever have a good year again. If this year doesn't go it will have been 3 in a row that were awful. And only 2 good in 10 years?


Yeah I am resigned to having to look back at the old days, while trying to make some future old days. Black morels don't grow everywhere or just anywhere. Be nice if they could target the woods they *do not* grow in for logging. Especially since the ash borer hit the scene.


----------

